# Brain Cramps



## pdswife (Nov 9, 2005)

*Question:* If you  could live forever, would you and why?

*Answer:* "I would not live forever, because we should not live forever, because if we were supposed to live forever, then we would live forever, but we cannot live forever, which is why I would not live forever,"

--_Miss Alabama in the 1994 Miss USA  contest_.

"Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and death and "stuff." 
_--Mariah  Carey_









"I'm not  going to have some reporters pawing through 
our papers. We are the  president."
_Hillary Clinton commenting on the release of 
    subpoenaed documents._

"That  lowdown scoundrel deserves to be kicked to death by a jackass, and I'm just the  one to do it,"
_A  congressional candidate in Texas_.





"It  isn't pollution that's harming the environment. It's 
the impurities in our  air and water that are doing it."
_Al  Gore, Vice President_


"We  don't necessarily discriminate. We simply exclude certain types of  people."
_Colonel Gerald Wellman, ROTC  Instrutor_.


"If we  don't succeed, we run the risk of failure." 

_Bill  Clinton, President_ 




"Traditionally,  most of Australia's imports come 
from  overseas."
_Keppel  Enderbery_


"Your  food stamps will be stopped effective 
March 1992 because we received notice  that 
you passed away. May God bless you. You may 
reapply if there is a  change in your circumstances."
_Department  of Social Services, Greenville, South  Carolina_




"If  somebody has a bad heart, they can plug this jack 
in at night as they go to  bed and it will monitor their 
heart throughout the night. And the next  morning, when they wake up dead, there'll be a record."
_Mark  S. Fowler, FCC Chairman_


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 9, 2005)

OMG  the things that come out of peoples mouths!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 9, 2005)

There were more on the list but these were my favorites.
Glad it made ya giggle.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 9, 2005)

*PRICELESS!*


----------



## middie (Nov 9, 2005)

Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and death and "stuff." 
_--Mariah Carey_


nobody ever said she had a brain lol


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 9, 2005)

Scary, isn't it?  Our kids look up to some of these people!


----------



## wasabi (Nov 9, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and death and "stuff."
> _--Mariah Carey_
> 
> 
> nobody ever said she had a brain lol




We all know where her brains are.


----------



## middie (Nov 9, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh you mean her "fake" brains that she claims to be real ???


----------



## wasabi (Nov 9, 2005)

Real brains jiggle when you walk.


----------

